# Henry Ruggs is screwed.



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Ruggs drove 156 mph seconds before fatal crash


Former Raiders receiver Henry Ruggs III was driving 156 mph just seconds before the fiery crash in Las Vegas that left a woman dead, according to prosecutors.




www.espn.com


----------



## Autodoctor (Nov 5, 2021)

Life over that quick. Pretty irresponsible


----------



## Uglyrichie (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.spotrac.com/nfl/las-vegas-raiders/henry-ruggs-47606/ ( link to his contract break Dow according to This site ) This is sad, he could have afforded an uber.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ruggs drove 156 mph seconds before fatal crash
> 
> 
> Former Raiders receiver Henry Ruggs III was driving 156 mph just seconds before the fiery crash in Las Vegas that left a woman dead, according to prosecutors.
> ...


i think the cops said he slowed down to 127 right before he hit her car.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

i hope he gets close to the 20yr max. that lady burned to death along with her dog.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2021)

Uglyrichie said:


> https://www.spotrac.com/nfl/las-vegas-raiders/henry-ruggs-47606/ ( link to his contract break Dow according to This site ) This is sad, he could have afforded an uber.


I know it's sad. One stupid decision totally changed his life. I thought the Broncos were gonna get him last year, but the Raiders grabbed him first so we got Jeudy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the cops said he slowed down to 127 right before he hit her car.


Ya, I saw that. I also saw the video of him and his girl on the side of the road as the car burned. You could here a couple small explosions too.



rkymtnman said:


> i hope he gets close to the 20yr max. that lady burned to death along with her dog.


I think 20 is a little harsh, but I probably wouldn't if I was her parents. He's definitely going to prison.

And I actually heard he could get over 40 with reckless driving added or something.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I saw that. I also saw the video of him and his girl on the side of the road as the car burned. You could here a couple small explosions too.
> 
> 
> I think 20 is a little harsh, but I probably wouldn't if I was her parents. He's definitely going to prison.
> ...


i didn't see the 40 part. i read it's 2 to 20 for the DUI resulting in death. 

ruined his life for a night at Top Golf with his girlfriend.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2021)

A year for every mph … 156.

Fuck him …


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He's definitely going to prison


is bail then actually common practice? as he could try to flee from that


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2021)

Kassiopeija said:


> is bail then actually common practice? as he could try to flee from that


Ya, he's out on bail. The prosecutor asked for $1 million, but the judge set it at $150,000. He's being monitored electrically.


----------



## Uglyrichie (Nov 6, 2021)

https://radaronline.com/p/henry-ruggs-hires-paris-hiltons-criminal-defense-lawyer-fatal-car-crash/ sounds like he has a high dollar lawyer. I'm going to guess vehicular manslaughter 5 yrs. Lawyer is going to take all his money as he should. I'm sure his girlfriend ( I thought I saw she was with him not positive thou )and the family will sue the shit out of him.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

His life doesn't matter. He's of no value to the human race. He chose his path. Screw him and anyone else that gets behind the wheel of a car while intoxicated.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 6, 2021)

He was released so i gather the paychecks have dried up - lawyers / civil suits / wrongful death / dui etc. should pretty much take it all.

I hear sonic is hiring.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 6, 2021)

A damn shame.

Raiders deep threat is gone.

Maybe they’ll dip into some OBJ stock, lord knows my Browns have moved on. My fantasy team could use him going to a good team tho


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2021)

OK, after reading this I think he should get at least 20. Bystanders heard her screaming as she was trapped in her car. He'd only be in his 40's when he gets out. Poor girl and her dog.









Henry Ruggs III facing up to 40 years in prison after prosecutors add new charges


Ruggs now faces four felony counts and a misdemeanor.




sports.yahoo.com







Uglyrichie said:


> https://radaronline.com/p/henry-ruggs-hires-paris-hiltons-criminal-defense-lawyer-fatal-car-crash/ sounds like he has a high dollar lawyer. I'm going to guess vehicular manslaughter 5 yrs. Lawyer is going to take all his money as he should. I'm sure his girlfriend ( I thought I saw she was with him not positive thou )and the family will sue the shit out of him.


Ya, he was with his girlfriend who is also the mother of his kid. I feel bad for his kid too.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 6, 2021)

maybe one day vehicles can drive on their own, that should be much safer than when testo-adren-junkies steer


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2021)

Kassiopeija said:


> maybe one day vehicles can drive on their own, that should be much safer than when testo-adren-junkies steer


There are already vehicles that are driving themselves. Check out the Domino's car. Personally I still want to be able to control the car and drive it myself, but the option to push a button and have the car drive would be awesome.









Domino’s Self-Driving Delivery


Domino’s is innovating again by partnering with robotics company, Nuro, to test the world’s first fully autonomous delivery service in Houston, TX.




selfdrivingdelivery.dominos.com


----------



## Uglyrichie (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruggs' attorneys want medical records sealed


Attorneys for former Raiders wide receiver Henry Ruggs III are fighting to keep his medical records out of the hands of prosecutors charging him with driving under the influence in a fiery crash that killed a woman and cost Ruggs his NFL job.




www-espn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Uglyrichie (Nov 10, 2021)

Twice the legal limit it claims


----------

